# How do students dress ?



## stinastina (Feb 8, 2007)

How do students dress at the DR schools ? I know in the US (Georgia), 1st and 2nd years wear scrubs most of the time. Then when they start clinicals, they are expected to dress more professional.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's two types of labcoats. The basic science years (usually first and second years) wear a shortened version of an actual dr's labcoat, and when they reach their 3rd and year they wear the long labcoats just like the doctors. Some students do wear scrubs often, if they have rotations in fields like surgery, anesthesia, or anything that requires them to be in an operating room.

Other than the labcoat, schools generally differ in their dress code policies, but you're right, given the profession that med school prepares you for, they do expect you to dress and look the part, well before you're actually a doctor.


----------



## stinastina (Feb 8, 2007)

So you won't be able to wear shorts and t shirts under those lab coats ?


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

stinastina said:


> So you won't be able to wear shorts and t shirts under those lab coats ?


Yes, you will definitely not be able to wear shorts and a t-shirt under a lab coat in medical school.


----------

